# Blue mountain olr 2017



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I like this idea for an OLR. Different way to pay out the 150 and 250 races and races on Thursday ! Plus its in PA and I can attend .


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Interesting point by previous poster, if we enter birds are we invited to the loft to watch the birds return?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes your welcome to see the race, at the final race you can take the birds you entered home with you.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Saying "take the birds home with you" is assuming they made to the race and made it back to the loft. I like your positive attitude.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats funny.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I plan on sending 2 birds to the race. They are about 2 weeks old right now. Have you got a website up yet ? Is there a lot of support ( entries ) yet? I hope its a success and you reach the 300 birds goal, nice to have a 1 loft race in this area. I'm hoping to attend at least the final race. Having the races on Thursday races are a BIG plus, they won't have to compete with other combines crossing their path, etc. And we will not miss racing our own birds by attending your 1 loft race. Its a big undertaking. 
I'll call before I send the birds.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

orock ;  I see you guys have several special races in a small area. Pine Grove, Blue Mountain and Circle K ( guess its still going ? ). Is your website up and going yet? How many birds have you received. From the looks of the Pine Grove race ( over 500 entries ) you should do well and get some of those entries as well.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wildcat Hunter,
Send 3 birds and save 85 on the entry fee. Circle K has been gone for a while. On the webpage we are still waiting for a couple of sponsors. Getting a lot of calls of people interested in putting birds in. Have to see if they all pull thru if everyone that has contacted us pulls thru we should have a Great Race. By the way Rich Fox had 3 of my birds in the money in the Pine Grove Race

Orock


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I could send 3 birds but then I could not afford another entry fee. What I could do though is-another fancier could pay the entry fee on the 3rd bird and split the winnings with me, say, 20% for me and 80% for him / her. That way they get a free perch fee.

Any takers ?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

bump


Anyone interested


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I know you probably have some great birds but, odds are that if you send three they will not all still be in the loft by the time the first race is scheduled.
You only pay the entry fee for the birds going to the first race


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Ever hear of "Murphy's Law", If it can't happen - it will ! I don't know how good they are , its always a gamble with loses, sickness, hawks, dumb birds, etc, etc.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

OK, orock, I have 2 leaving today at 4:00 for the race. Talked to Rich, he says they have a few birds already. I hope this first year has a good entry and its a successful race for you guys. 
I hope you get more support from here too.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

wildcat hunter said:


> OK, orock, I have 2 leaving today at 4:00 for the race. Talked to Rich, he says they have a few birds already. I hope this first year has a good entry and its a successful race for you guys.
> I hope you get more support from here too.


That's great wildcat would be great to have some more people from pigeontalk and yu guys can have a race within a race nd see who's birds do best in the oneloft race we can even have a plaque for the best pigeontalk bird!


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey orock - you guys are great ! My birds left Bedford yesterday to go about 150 miles East. Well, they went to Pittsburgh ( 200 miles west ), then to Philadelphia ( 300 miles East ), then to Reading, then to Pottsville ! They would still be there overnite but "Rich" went and picked them up. They are now safe in the loft. Rich is a great guy, with people like him running things I'm sure the race will turn out fine.
Thanks for posting this race orock, I would have missed it if you hadn't posted it on here. 
Thanks again


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

We are happy to have you! It's sad how sometimes the post office bounces the birds all around before they reach there destination. I shipped birds once on the same day to two different destinations one going to New York and the other going to Puerto Rico, and both boxes ended up in Puerto Rico. It took 3 days for the the birds to make it to New York and only one day day day to make to Puerto Rico! I'm glad Rich had made the time to pick up your birds if not they would of taken another day to reach his house! Thanks again for sending birds to the race. Wish you the best!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I talked today to the race chairman Rich Fox and interest in this race is growing.

They have had a few challenges in getting the website set up but, the loft is ready and filling up with birds from all over the country.

I am sending 3 birds around May 15th Even if one of my birds doesn't win the race maybe I can win the "Pigeontalk plaque".


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Come on JR, I want that plaque !


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to see more guys from PT getting involved in the race!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I banded 3 babies this week for the race.

Who else is going to send some birds?


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

This OLR just got listed on wincompanion.com today. You can now reserve your perches.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Birdage*

Just checked the website, I am hoping the entries go up. I'd like to see the race a success for you guys.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

wildcat hunter said:


> Just checked the website, I am hoping the entries go up. I'd like to see the race a success for you guys.


You could always send more. That would increase your chances of winning the pigeontalk plaque.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Boy !, you messed that up ! My wife saw your post - she said I have to win it this year and next year I can send 3 ! Should have used a secret code !


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Too funny Wildcat


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

http://bluemountainoneloftrace.com/
Here's a link to the website will be extending till June 15th


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*quiet out there*

Is there any word on training the birds yet. Last I saw they were just flying at the loft.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Race is 5 days off*

Has the 100 mile trainer race been held yet ? I see the 1st race is only 5 days off.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, you guys have been busy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Pigeon Talk Plaque*

Hey JR BROWN;
I just got a call from Rich, my bird finished in the money. WELL, not money but I got a free perch for next year. Does that qualify me to get the "Pigeon Talk Plaque".


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello guys,anyone know if they are having this race for 2018,any website.thanks.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Here you go.
http://www.bluemountainoneloftrace.com/


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks wildcat hunter i found it,looks like i nice race.


----------

